# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Microbiorobotic Systems (MICROBS) Laboratory, EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - microbs.epfl.ch

Head of Laboratory - Mahmut Selman Sakar

----------


## Airicist

Smart microrobots that can adapt to their surroundings

Uploaded on Jan 18, 2019




> Scientists at EPFL and ETH Zurich have developed tiny elastic robots that can change shape depending on their surroundings. Modeled after bacteria and fully biocompatible, these robots optimize their movements so as to get to hard-to-reach areas of the human body. They stand to revolutionize targeted drug delivery.

----------

